# Recovering recordings from VIP722



## Nick79 (Sep 5, 2006)

I want to take the recordings off the VIP722. I need to do this because I am sending the receiver back and need the recordings that are on there. Is there a way to retrieve them so I can keep the recordings when we give the receiver back?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

Nick79 said:


> I want to take the recordings off the VIP722. I need to do this because I am sending the receiver back and need the recordings that are on there. Is there a way to retrieve them so I can keep the recordings when we give the receiver back?


You can use an EHD to backup the recordings, we recently removed the activation fee and you should be able to transfer the recordings to the new one no problems.

The EHD must be bigger than 50 GB and smaller than 2 TB. Other members may be able to tell you which EHD's would be best, though from what I have read it seems WD is very reliable, Seagate not so much.

This thread will help also http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=95896&highlight=EHD


----------



## Nick79 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## jacksonrh64 (Mar 10, 2011)

x2, I just got my new replacement box so I am in the same boat. That info is what brought me to this forum. I am headed out to buy EHD.

Jack


----------

